

What are the main differences between BSD and GNU/Linux userland? - jaytaylor
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/79355/what-are-the-main-differences-between-bsd-and-gnu-linux-userland

======
d0
BSD is way more consistent, better documented and considerably less bloated.

